# Wo liegt der Flaschen hals im System ?



## Battle2Bull (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich hätte da ein Frage.
erstmal mein System:
Prozessor: AMD Phenom 2 x4 955  3,2 Ghz
Ram: Dolphin Macron 4gb 1600 Mhz (2x 2gb)
Motherboard: ASRock N68C-S UCC
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Radeon R7 240 2Gb OC edition 
Netzteil: Sl-500G  500 Watt 

könnte mir villt einer sagen wo der Flaschenhals liegen könnte?
BF4 läuft mittlerweile sehr schlecht eig lief es auf fast allem low ganz gut !
(falls es die frage schon gab tut es mir leid aber ich habe diese frage nicht gesehen oder übersehen)
Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten !


----------



## Heretic (15. Januar 2014)

Die Frage ist viel eher. Wann genau läuft BF4 den nicht mehr so gut ?
Und läuft es wirklich schlechter oder evtl nur einbildung ?

Ok man muss auch eingestehen. Die 240 ist ja auch kein Leistungsmonster insbesondere das sie noch den deutlich schlechteren DDR3 Ram nutzt. Die 250iger version hätte da schon den GDDR5 drinne.

edit: Oder hab ich das jetzt falwch verstanden , dass du dir ne neue Graka zulegen willst. Bzw die 240 jetzt deine neue Graka ist und die alte Graka besser lief ? Ind dem Falle shcließe ich mich den Folgenden aussagen natürlich an. Die 240 ist kein leistungswunder...


Weil in spielen ist es sehr unterschiedlich , wann wieviel Leistung gebraucht wird.
So kann in einem Gefecht deutlich mehr Rechenkraft benötigt werden als beim normalen rumlaufen.
Bei anderen Spielen ähnliche Probleme ?

Aufjedenfall solltest du alle treiber wirklich neu runterladen und aktualisieren. Auch , wenn du es erst vor kurzem gemacht hast
Manchmal bewirkt das wahre wunder besonders bei schnell neu erscheinenden Treibern.

Ansonsten noch die Frage , was läuft bei dir noch im Hintergrund so mit ?
Teamspeak , Browser usw ?
Die evtl mal ausmachen und testen.


Desweiteren mal Programme wie z.B EVGA Prescision oder MSI Afterburner usw laden und während des Spielens mal mitloggen , was die Karte so treibt. Vilt ist es ein Temperatur Problem.
Gleiches mal mit den Taskmanager machen. Wie ausgelastet die Kerne sind.
Programme wie z.B Coretemp , Aida 64 ,CPU-z helfen da weiter.

Das sollte so der Erste Teil der Problemlösung sein.

MfG Heretic


----------



## whaaaa (15. Januar 2014)

Also wenn es nur um die FPS geht würde ich spontan mal behaupten das es an der R7 liegt.


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (15. Januar 2014)

Ja, würde ich ähnlich sehen. Die R7 240 und evtl. mal den RAM upgraden auf 8gb. Sicher ist sicher.
Wie sieht es denn mit deiner Festplatte aus?


----------



## IronAngel (15. Januar 2014)

liegt zu 100 % an der Grafikkarte. Der Phenom II ist zwar auch schon in die Jahre gekommen, liefert aber noch mindestens 30 - 50 Fps in BF 4.


----------



## Julian1303 (15. Januar 2014)

Hab selbst zwei Ph II 955BE gehabt, die kannst locker auf 3,6 GHz ziehen, je nach Stepping sogar mehr. C3-Stepping besonders. NB-Takt und HT-Link kannst auch ausloten bis 2,6 GHz. Dein RAM ist für BF4 etwas dünn mit 4 GB, 8GB wären da dem System auch schon eine große Hilfe. Und nicht zuletzt die Graka. Die R7 240 ist nicht wirklich zum grafiklastigen Shootern geeignet. Da hätten 50-80 Euro an Investition schon mehr getan.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Januar 2014)

Dein Chinaböller würde ich austauschen, bevor du dich an OC versuchst.
z.b. System Power7


----------



## Venom89 (15. Januar 2014)

Battle2Bull schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> ich hätte da ein Frage.
> erstmal mein System:
> ...


 
Du kaufst dir eine 60 € Grafikkarte und fragst wo der Flaschenhals ist?
Die Karte ist etwa auf dem Niveau einer GT 630 also nicht wirklich zum Spielen größerer Grafikkracher geeignet.

Mit einer stärkeren Graka sollte das alles besser laufen


----------



## Battle2Bull (15. Januar 2014)

Ja war nur ne ausweich karte hab jetzt wieder meine "alte" Nvidia Gtx 650 2gb drin muss noch testen aber nur generell wo würde denn da dann der flaschenhals liegen? wäre es hilfreicher mehr Ram (8gb) oder n besserer prozessor? danke für die schnellen antworten !


----------



## Heretic (16. Januar 2014)

gut die 650 ist aber jetzt auch nicht viel anders von der Leistung her.

Die Grafikkarte wäre Nr.
Dann ggf günstig 4GB irgendwo schießen oder 8ter Kit nehmen.
Danach CPU , dein X4 kann mit OC noch recht gut mithalten.

Insgesamt aber bei OC usw mal ne neues Netzteil in ins Auge fassen

MfG Heretic


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2014)

> Sl-500G 500 Watt


 uih High End von hinten? Klingt verdammt nach Interschreck äähh Intertech. Generell scheint die Karte der Klotz am Bein zu sein ( klingt wie Hilfskanonier bei der Grafik ). BF 4 ist eh eine Welt für sich auch was Stabilität etc. angeht und ein Hardwarefresser obendrein. Ich würde daher fast sagen alles bis auf die CPU hat die besten Tage hinter sich


----------



## Battle2Bull (16. Januar 2014)

Danke werd ich beherzigen  ! naja man muss sagen Die 650 hat schon viel mehr leistung als die r7 240 merkt man allein schon an den Taktraten . Aber den Ram muss man dann schon upgraden ist einfach zu wenig heutzutage . Vielen dank für die schnellen und netten Antworten ,bis die Tage !


----------



## Bulldo (16. Januar 2014)

Mit besserer Graka dann aber evtl im CPU Limit. Für BF4 doch bisschen mager alles


----------



## Battle2Bull (22. Januar 2014)

Gut mit den 8 Gb ram läufts prächtig  hab einiges runtergesetzt (natürlich vorher schon) und muss sagen sieht immer noch gut aus und läuft sehr gut danke für die vielen antworten   (closed)


----------



## dsdenni (22. Januar 2014)

Battle2Bull schrieb:


> Danke werd ich beherzigen  ! naja man muss sagen Die 650 hat schon viel mehr leistung als die r7 240 merkt man allein schon an den Taktraten . Aber den Ram muss man dann schon upgraden ist einfach zu wenig heutzutage . Vielen dank für die schnellen und netten Antworten ,bis die Tage !



An den Taktraten wird man nie Leistung erkenn können


----------

